# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Is it true....

## L

...that you Americans don't use egg cups or kettles...

----------


## InvisibleGuy

What's an egg cup? No idea.

I think I know what a kettle is, as in....a tea kettle? Vaguely familiar with those.

After all, I'm just a dumb American  ::D:

----------


## L

article-0-04CF6EAE0000044D-482_233x404.jpg
5KEL_CC677BL_-00_Chefs-Choice-677-Electric-Kettle.jpg

----------


## L

How do you eat your soft boiled eggs????

----------


## Cuchculan

From jars mainly. Pickled Eggs are big in the US. Would be hard boiled and put in a big jar. Not saying this is how they all eat them. 

Picklegegg.JPG

Don't tell them I said this, but you know the Americans. Weird bunch of people.  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

Do they not do boiled eggs? Pickled eggs not proper boiled eggs. Just go all cold and slimy I imagine. No dipping toast.  ::(: 



'Muricans missing out.

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 wants her soldiers to dip in her egg. Was reading they do eat them, but simply off a plate or peel the shell back and just eat away. Try a Tea Cloth / Tea Towel as well. They would know that as a dish cloth. Or something similar.

----------


## Otherside

That yolk though would not be runny enough for that toast  ::(:  

You gotta do it properly. Boiled egg in the egg cup, lop of the top of it with knife and then dip toast in the yolk that comes out. Scoop out egg white with spoon. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I honestly can't stand eggs. Part of it is thinking about where it came from I think lmao. Part of it is....I just don't like anything about it, the texture, the smell, the runniness....I'd have to be damn near starving to death to eat eggs. Also....this is kind of graphic, and pretty gross, so you've been warned. My sister worked in a fast food place in high school to help save up for college. She was working the morning shift one morning, and the guy she was working with cracked open an egg, and it was the wrong "kind" of egg. Apparently it's really not all that uncommon for that to happen, with free-range chickens. *shudders* Ffs, no, just no way.

----------


## L

> You gotta do it properly. Boiled egg in the egg cup, lop of the top of it with knife and then dip toast in the yolk that comes out. Scoop out egg white with spoon.



That is the best breakfast in the world

----------


## Cuchculan

By the way. No White Pudding in the UK. There is something they have to sort out quickly. They only have Black Pudding. They don't know what they are missing out on. Had a friend over from England one year. The whole White Pudding thing was new to her. But she loved it. Said it tasted far nicer than Black Pudding. Which is horrible. So come UK, get your Pudding act together.

----------


## Otherside

> By the way. No White Pudding in the UK. There is something they have to sort out quickly. They only have Black Pudding. They don't know what they are missing out on. Had a friend over from England one year. The whole White Pudding thing was new to her. But she loved it. Said it tasted far nicer than Black Pudding. Which is horrible. So come UK, get your Pudding act together.



They've got it in Scotland (We call it Oatmeal Pudding though). I get it up there. Might have also got it in Cornwall. 

But yes, England is missing out on a hell of a lot. Can't get something called Fruit Pudding down here, or Square Sausage. 

There's also a lot more Irn Bru in Scotland. There's not as much of it in England. I'm beginning to miss it. Then again, can get it. Least it isn't banned here, unlike in a certain county.  :no comment: 

(I mean, usually it's us/EU banning the US food lol.)

----------


## Skippy

ohhh yah we use egg cups here at home. got a nice antique set. my bf uses them more than me

----------


## L

> I don't eat egg's, however the average american typically holds them and eat them.



I can't get my head around it....be too hot to hold lol

----------

